# Springfield GI accuracy



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

what is the accuracy of the GI at 25 yds?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Most are built to group a little over 3" at 25 yards. Springers seem to be to be a little tighter than that. With a little work they can tighten up pretty well. 

The selling point of the higher end 1911's are supposed to group 3" or less at 50 yards


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

The 1911 is a close range combat handgun. It is sufficiently accurate for its designed use, and as Devilsjohnson says, 3" at 25 yards is average for a loose, military-style firearm. I have never had a milspec type 1911 jam or fail to fire. That has happened with the more expensive models, even though they are more accurate at longer ranges. Thus I am most satisfied with 3" groups at 25 yards, because that translates into bulls eyes and reliable function at close, self defense range. 

I am not really familiar with the modern gun games people play with 1911's, but if you require 3" at 50 yards I think you might need one of the more expensive models.


----------

